# WRT (Whitewater Rescue Technician) interest



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Looking for others in order to fill a WRT course up in Fort Collins - trying to avoid traveling way out for the course and they will only put this on if we get enough (10) people.

Please PM me if you are interested.

Info at:
http://www.dvorakexpeditions.com/2013-Rafting-Information-Docs/2013-05-SRT-TRR-price-dates.pdf


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

If you know their dates for the WRT in Ft. Collins (and if they fit my schedule), I'd be very interested. The link says date TBA.

**Didn't PM so others could see dates if you know them.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

yesimapirate said:


> If you know their dates for the WRT in Ft. Collins (and if they fit my schedule), I'd be very interested. The link says date TBA.
> 
> **Didn't PM so others could see dates if you know them.


They don't plan to have any dates in FC - that's the issue. I'm hoping to get a bunch of folks that are interested and then see if we can get a date. They'll do the course for us if we get 10 people together.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

What about the class offered through RMA in fort collins... here is a link to the swift water class they are offering in may.

Swiftwater Rescue Training | Whitewater Rescue Training | River Rafting Rescue Training

or is there a specific reason you want to get one organized? (it is 30 bucks more through rma)


----------

